# wireless network utility??



## MeinDCIC (Jan 18, 2001)

Does anyone know of a good wireless network utility that can show signal strengh and the like? Free would also be good?!?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NetStumbler, good and free. 

I also moved this to networking.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

OT

Hey John, Are you ready for the big day tomorrow


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Big day? It's shaping up to be like any other day.


----------

